# Some more kanji help...



## cotedupy (Apr 6, 2021)

Might I again ask the forum knowledge with help here...

This was an old and very rusted nakiri that I'm in the process of giving some TLC. (I get the impression it's actually not too bad a knife; I quite like the look of the grind and taper, and the original d-shape handle had rather a nice blonde horn ferrule, that I will be re-purposing in the new handle )


----------



## xxxclx (Apr 6, 2021)

Kanji says 菊一文字別作 Kiku Ichimonji Betsusaku 

Kiku Ichimonji is a knife merchant In Kyoto 菊一文字


----------



## cotedupy (Apr 6, 2021)

xxxclx said:


> Kanji says 菊一文字別作 Kiku Ichimonji Betsusaku
> 
> Kiku Ichimonji is a knife merchant In Kyoto 菊一文字



Fantastic, thank you! Is Betsusaku likely to be the name of the maker then?

(Any kanji that might've been on the tang are completely gone from rust, so no dice there.)


----------



## KenHash (Apr 6, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Fantastic, thank you! Is Betsusaku likely to be the name of the maker then?
> 
> (Any kanji that might've been on the tang are completely gone from rust, so no dice there.)



No, Kikuichimonji is the maker brand.
Bessaku just means "specially made" a rather generic marking.


----------

